# Driving Licence Exchange Question



## taimurmaqbool (May 15, 2017)

I am studying at American University in Dubai (AUD) as a visiting student for 2 semesters. I just got my student residency visa (have yet to get Emirates ID) and I hope to get a UAE Driving License. I am a Canadian Passport holder with an Ontario G2 licence which expires this July, as well as a Canadian IDP expiring this May. I know that you can directly exchange Canadian full G without any problem but there are mixed results with G2 license. I know the G2 isn't exactly a 'full' license but it has the same restrictions as a 'full' UAE license; zero BAC and everyone with a working seat-belt.

I do not want to take driving lessons here as not only is it a hassle for me, it costs around 5000 AED (approx 1700 CAD) and I do not want to pay that much just because of a technicality. I was due to give my G road test this February but due to personal circumstances, I had to come to Dubai to my family, so I can't get the G license and my G2 expires in July. Also, I am only here for a year maximum anyway so it won't be feasible for me to spend a boatload of money on lessons here when I am leaving in a year anyway. I can make do with the public transport for now but not in the summer months since the nearest bus stop is a 15 min walk away from my house. 

Furthermore, for licence exchanges to Ontario with less than 2 years experience, a G2 license is given because it is almost a full licence i.e a full American license or UK license, etc, held for less than 2 years is equivalent to an Ontario G2 license, so the G2 licence is in effect sort of equivalent to a full licence in other territories. What are my options? Can I try to convince the Canadian Consulate/RTA to allow me a licence swap under the circumstances because it would be very inconvenient for me to have to take lessons, especially considering how close I was to getting a G license and the fact that the G2 license is basically like a full UAE license restrictions wise. Thank you.

Links for reference:

https://www.ontario.ca/document/official-mto-drivers-handbook/getting-your-drivers-licence#level-two
https://drivetest.ca/licences/licence-exchanges/licence-exchanges-cars-small-trucks-and-vans.html


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

Only the traffic police and RTA can make this decision. So you'd have to go and ask them or as you say, seeing as you're only here for a short while, rely on cabs and buses/metro.


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

taimurmaqbool said:


> I do not want to pay that much just because of a technicality.


Non compliance is not a 'technicality', the same way that failing a degree but still attending doesnt make it that you technically qualified apart from the vey last bit.

You simply havent the required qualifications and the law is there to protect us from unqualified drivers. I can fully understand why you don't want to pay, but lets be clear - the entire law if based upon important 'technicalities'.

I am sure however it isnt just that you think the law doesnt apply to you, because you are from Canada and this is just the UAE.


----------



## taimurmaqbool (May 15, 2017)

I'm not really unqualified, though. I had to pass a 15 minute road test to get my G2 and the conditions on the G2 are _exactly_ the same as a full UAE license (zero BAC and everyone has a working seatbelt). I know the law is there to protect us and I don't think I'm above the law; I'm not going to drive here illegally, I just hope that only the full G isnt required and that a G2 would suffice since it is kind of like a full license and, as mentioned earlier, exactly like a UAE license in terms of restrictions.

Furthermore, you can definitely swap a G2 for an Abu Dhabi license if the G2 is more than a year old, so I hope this is the same case with Dubai.

https://www.abudhabi.ae/portal/publ...-services/foreign-driving-licence-replacement

On this link, I clicked the accredited countries link and even though the PDF is in arabic, i used google translate to translate and it says under Canada that a G2 can be transferred.


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

According the Law here, you are and thats all that matters.

We are given waivers rather than tests because we passed full tests and you haven't.

Methinks you're looking for special treatment which isn't going to happen.


----------



## taimurmaqbool (May 15, 2017)

Did you even read the links I posted? Not to sound rude, but if you did, then you should know that the license I currently hold is like a full UAE license. The fact that Abu Dhabi accepts the G2 shows that I am not really 'unqualified'. I too took a driving test to get my current license (the test I took is more difficult than the Dubai RTA test). It's just that if one Emirate accepts it, then so should the others, imo.


----------



## Reddiva (Feb 24, 2016)

taimurmaqbool said:


> Did you even read the links I posted? Not to sound rude, but if you did, then you should know that the license I currently hold is like a full UAE license. The fact that Abu Dhabi accepts the G2 shows that I am not really 'unqualified'. I too took a driving test to get my current license (the test I took is more difficult than the Dubai RTA test). It's just that if one Emirate accepts it, then so should the others, imo.


Go the police station at RTA and ask


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

twowheelsgood said:


> the law is there to protect us from unqualified drivers. I can fully understand why you don't want to pay, but lets be clear - the entire law if based upon important 'technicalities'.


I'm sorry, but you do have to laugh at that statement, given the poor quality of driving here in general.


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

Chocoholic said:


> I'm sorry, but you do have to laugh at that statement, given the poor quality of driving here in general.


But just imagine how it would be if drivers were allowed to transfer without any training at all. It would be like in Saudi at 6.30pm during Ramadan, but every day of the year.

The simple fact is that there are rules for a transfer of another country driving licence and 'just as good' isnt enough.


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

taimurmaqbool said:


> Did you even read the links I posted? Not to sound rude, but if you did, then you should know that the license I currently hold is like a full UAE license. The fact that Abu Dhabi accepts the G2 shows that I am not really 'unqualified'. I too took a driving test to get my current license (the test I took is more difficult than the Dubai RTA test). It's just that if one Emirate accepts it, then so should the others, imo.


"is like a " is NOT the same as.

I can't be more clear without shouting.

The rules are very clear that if you have done XYZ in another country you can transfer - you haven't and thats the end of it.

The links are utterly irrelevant - its what the UAE authorities insist upon and they really don't care what the Canadians think are the equivalent.

You're just trying to weasel around the fact that you do not satisfy the criteria set out in the UAE law and are trying to claim equivalence where the law here does not permit it. Equivalence is not enough.

Don't worry - most students have that attitude. You soon realise the Law isnt what you want it to be even if you think its unfair.


----------



## taimurmaqbool (May 15, 2017)

twowheelsgood said:


> "is like a " is NOT the same as.
> 
> I can't be more clear without shouting.
> 
> ...


If by UAE authority you mean Dubai then yes. Abu Dhabi and Sharjah, among other emirates, accept the G2, but I digress.

Dubai doesn't accept it. I'll suck it up and accept it. That was never the issue. I just thought it was unfair but that doesn't mean I'll drive illegally or anything. My only hope is that I can go straight ahead to the test at one of the driving schools.


----------



## taimurmaqbool (May 15, 2017)

Sorry for the necro but it turns out that while RTA doesn't accept the G2 license for exchange, I can skip the classes and go straight to the knowledge test and RTA final road test. Not that I'll need to, anyway, since I got the full G license now.


----------

